# buying eggs



## jpoke5 (Mar 30, 2011)

Is it possible to buy eggs and have them shipped?? 

Jeff


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

jpoke5 said:


> Is it possible to buy eggs and have them shipped??
> 
> Jeff


 --------------------------------------------

*Why do you want to buy eggs?*

As to shipping eggs they can be shipped BUT there is no quarentee as to if viable or not. IF they have been incubated even 12 hours or less to start the incubation, once away from the heat source they die.

If you do not know how to properly incubate and spot problem, all you are accomplishing is needliessly wasting a life.

If you are wanting eggs to put under your birds, there is no guarentee that they will start incuabting, etc. And if your birds are not breeding or have fertility problems you need to address those problems.

If you are wanting eggs just to see if you can hatch and feed from day one and not very experienced at doing this, the loser is the baby.


----------



## jpoke5 (Mar 30, 2011)

well, my pair that has breeding and laying eggs has not been successful and Im not sure if the male is fertile or not. As far as i can tell from this and other forums, I have been doing all the right things to make this happen but no go. I will be ordering a incubator as I think the trouble may be with the eggs getting cold but cant be sure. I wanted to check into getting a few eggs from a breeder if my attempt at incubating the eggs from this pair fails....

I just wanted to get a head start on the process of finding a supplier and finding out if eggs can be shipped without harm. Both my birds are normal grey but not sure on age.

Jeff


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

How many times have they mated, and are yousure they were successful mates, cause sometimes it can take 2-3 times for a virgin pair to get it right, i have a virgin cock that mounts female, talks to her, but thats it, its frustrating cause they both want to breed but he doesnt seem to know how to do it.


----------



## jpoke5 (Mar 30, 2011)

they have mated and had eggs lots of times over the past two years. Im not sure how to tell if successful but he seems to be rubbing his vent very close to hers and from what I can tell looks good...LOL

Has anyone used this incubator?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290548376455&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

huh, interesting, well either one is infertile or they are not incubating the eggs, and if they are incubating you should beable to candle after 5 straight days of them sitting to see if the eggs show any veins.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

It looks like it would be ok but does it turn the eggs for you or do you have to turn them yourself?


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

jpoke5 said:


> they have mated and had eggs lots of times over the past two years. Im not sure how to tell if successful but he seems to be rubbing his vent very close to hers and from what I can tell looks good...LOL
> 
> Has anyone used this incubator?
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290548376455&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT


That is a quail incubator, it is not designed for parrots' eggs and will probably not hatch them. Parrot eggs need more humidity than quail eggs, and need a more uniform temp. I have had one of these before and the only thing I've been able to hatch in this is quail. Larger eggs do nit do well in it. It has no turner, it has no forced air, it does not keep heat at a constant temp, it breaks easily and will more than likely not work.


----------



## jpoke5 (Mar 30, 2011)

Mentha said:


> That is a quail incubator, it is not designed for parrots' eggs and will probably not hatch them. Parrot eggs need more humidity than quail eggs, and need a more uniform temp. I have had one of these before and the only thing I've been able to hatch in this is quail. Larger eggs do nit do well in it. It has no turner, it has no forced air, it does not keep heat at a constant temp, it breaks easily and will more than likely not work.


Can you suggest a proper unit that's not too $$$?

Thanks
Jeff


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Unfortunately, no. If you want an incubator that will hatch delicate eggs like parrot eggs, you'll be paying a bit for one that works. It's an investment though, having 4 birds survive and selling them would pay for the incubator. 

You could try a Little Giant, but you'd want the model with the forced air unit and the turner for quail eggs. Although I would still recommend a more expensive incubator like a Brisnea.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I have 4 incubators. I have 2 Octagon incubators which I will use one for incubating and one as a brooder. I also have a cheap syrofoam incubator that I made 8" acrylic spacers to raise the top from the bottom so that it can be used for a brooder. And I have this incubator: http://www.avianweb.com/rcom3egg.html which also has a tray for smaller eggs. I am planning on ordering the EZ scope attachment so that I can watch development in the egg. At the bottom of this page it also mentions a Mini Eco: http://www.avianweb.com/brinseaminiincubators.html The Ova Scope accessory looks interesting.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

That is an amazing incubator! I want one now.


----------

